# Nissan GT-R LM NISMO Makes Video Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan revealed its wild-looking new Le Mans racer at yesterday’s Super Bowl and now we have footage of the car on the track.*
> 
> The latest video appears to be behind the scenes footage shot at Circuit of the Americas while the Super Bowl commercial was being filmed. Nissan has also released two videos showing off the car, one of which interviews a Nissan driver.
> 
> The car will use a front-engine, front-wheel drive setup unlike its competition, with power coming from a 3.0-liter V6 hooked up to a KERS system. Combined output will sit above 1,250 hp.


Read more about the Nissan GT-R LM NISMO Makes Video Debut at AutoGuide.com.


----------

